# Pensacola Beach pier, 9/25/17



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I got there late...about 645. Bobos were already on the pier. Perfect king conditions, windy, choppy, clean water. Then they started hitting baits...under corks early on, then finally hitting snobbled baits. 

I should have stayed home in bed. I have hardtails hit, then spit, had two leaders removed and two leaders bit in two. Cigar minnows showed up...kings would eat everything but the head when I was snobbling...cut off everything but the tail when I tail hooked livies. 

Besides cigs, there were a few threadfin caught and one lady was wiping out the baby Bonita. Bait was all out off the front, long distance casts to get to them. Hardtails, the right size for kings, under the pier as usual. Be warned, though...moonpies,aka Atlantic Bumper were out by the thousands.

There were a few Spanish in the mix, one big enough he ate a hardtail. Going to go try again Friday. Being skunked once in a week is just not enough humiliation.


----------

